# What should I look for in a new alarm for my home?



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jun 2020)

I have the old Simon 3 panel with GSM

I want to switch to another maintenance and monitoring company.

From looking at boards.ie , it seems that some of the other companies don't maintain that system anymore.

The system I have is very old.  What should I look for in a new system?

Brendan


----------



## Zenith63 (3 Jun 2020)

Not sure what you're looking for in an alarm, but I had one put in last year that is connected to the Internet which I would highly recommend.  You have an app on your phone to enable/disable it, you get alerted to your phone if it goes off and can even see which sensors have been triggered and can disable a particular sensor if you think it might be faulty.  It also came with keyfobs for your keyring that you just swipe in front of the keypad to enable/disable without having to enter a code.  The system is the Risco LightSys2.

€900 including VAT for hardware (new bell box, alarm control panel, keypad, x2 keyfobs and 10 window sensors) and installation.  I don't have it monitored by a third party because it alerts to my/wife's phone, so there is no on-going charge.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jun 2020)

Hi Zenith

That is a very good question. What am I looking for?

My primary motivation is to get away from Phonewatch.

And rather than looking for someone to support the old system, I should get a new system.


Anyone got a good guide to what I should be looking for in an alarm?

Brendan


----------



## Zenith63 (3 Jun 2020)

Well what I wanted from a new system waw:

New bell box outside that looked new/modern as a deterrent
Replace window sensors as some were not functioning well
I did not want wireless sensors as you have to replace batteries periodically, and the cables were there so why not use them to keep cost down

Add two motion sensors in upstairs and downstairs hallways
I had run wires for these, but I would have accepted wireless/battery units here as I think motion sensors are important and getting new wires into an older house is not easy

Ability to access the alarm from my phone so I could be alerted if it was going off, and also be able to turn it off if a neighbour called to say it was ringing all day!
Did not want to pay a monthly fee
System to be properly tested when installed, so I was actually getting peace of mind from having it
This is by no means a given, I found a number of the sensors in the existing system disconnected internally when renovating

Ability to part-set when staying in, which would not have the 30 second countdown and motion sensors would be disabled
Fobs to set/unset the alarm to save having to type in codes

Hope that helps.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jun 2020)

Hi Zenith

That is a very good checklist.

For most of us, the cost of replacing the batteries is well worth not having wires all over the place. 

Brendan


----------



## Zenith63 (3 Jun 2020)

Agreed, I certainly would not add wires if they're not already there.  However if your house has cables already hidden behind plasterboard, I would not be talked into taking the battery units as there is no advantage to them, other than to the installer who will be 'required' to come back and charge you to replace the batteries every few years.  You may be told the batteries are a special kind you cannot acquire easily, and they need ot be installed by a certified installer etc


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jun 2020)

Some other things to look for/Decisions to be made

1) Capable of being maintained by most companies (Some Phonewatch systems can be maintained only by Phonewatch.)
2) Choose between monitoring it yourself or paying a monitoring company


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (3 Jun 2020)

Wired alarms are going the way of the dodo.

What you want is a system that connects to your smartphone. Cameras and sensors can be set up at various points in your house. You can tailor alerts and even have heat and humidity alerts.

I have a , which was nice but I'm having increasing problems with app connectivity.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jun 2020)

What is the advantage of CCTV? 

Is it to identify the burglars in the event of a burglary? 

Does it deter burglars?

Brendan


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (3 Jun 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> What is the advantage of CCTV?
> 
> Is it to identify the burglars in the event of a burglary?
> 
> ...



More likely to secure a conviction yes. Not sure about the deterrent value.


----------



## Delboy (3 Jun 2020)

Cameras have a good deterrent value if there's a built in microphone IMO. If you get alerted someone is in your property and say your away, it might help in getting them out quickly if you can tell them your watching and have just called the Gardai.

I'm about to get a new alarm system put in...wireless, monitored via an app on my phone, cameras at front and back of house feeding into a hard drive plugged into my TV.


----------



## Leo (3 Jun 2020)

Zenith63 said:


> I would not be talked into taking the battery units as there is no advantage to them, other than to the installer who will be 'required' to come back and charge you to replace the batteries every few years.



Agreed, this can be a great money maker for some.

When hiring an installer, tell them you want the engineer code for the system, and tell them what you want it set to. None of them will give it to you after the fact as they re-use codes so they don't have to remember codes for all installations. With the engineer code you can disable the tamper alarm to replace batteries.


----------



## Leo (3 Jun 2020)

Delboy said:


> feeding into a hard drive plugged into my TV.



Unless you set up cloud storage, might be an idea to mark another drive enclosure with a clear CCTV label just in case a burglar tries to outwit the CCTV by stealing the drive.


----------



## peteb (3 Jun 2020)

I over-thought this whole thing as well when we moved into a new (old) house last year.  The wired alarm system was on its last legs.  I read all the stuff on boards, read all about getting independent systems like the Siemiens Vanderbilt and HKC's of this this world.  Looked at the like of Home secure.ie or whatever they were. 

generally i dont like on-going costs so wasn't sold on getting tied in on my monitoring.   However when i got prices on a brand new standalone system without monitoring I think the costs were about 1,500 to 2,000 depending on the amount of sensors.  Then if you wanted to monitor you were talking at least 25 a month.  Or if you wanted to self monitor, another 300 or so for a GSM dialler.  And then I think HKC still charged a monthly fee of 3 euro or something for the app.  

In the end i went with a hybrid approach.  Rather than go to homesecure.ie (more like a utility company who sell you one system they can install and then sub the monitoring to Chubb) i ended up going to Action 24.  They were doing a wireless system (I was told I'd most likely have issues with the 20 year old wiring at some point by all companies and the Astec system i had used different wiring).   They also would take out the old control panel (big yolk in the hall) something that Home Secure wouldnt do.    

The initial offer was €199 upfront and €30 a month for monitoring.  The monitoring contract is 36 months and you dont own the system until the end.  At which point anyone can monitor it for you.  For the 199 it was 8 sensors.  But bear in mind two of those need to be PIR's to meet the necessary standards.  That only leaves you 6 for your doors and windows.  I think I paid for another 6 at €75 a pop.    I took a view that the front bedroom windows were not going to be an easy entry point based on where my house is located but front downstairs was weak.  And then sensors on all other windows.  

I realise I'm paying for some of the system with the monitoring over those 36 months.  The same way when you buy a bill pay phone you may for it in your monthly costs.   I didnt have 2k in my hand to pay for an alarm system upfront.   I was hmmming and hawwwing over the need for monitoring but the total cost of alarm over that period including any maintenance etc just balanced it out for me.  

I'm somewhat techie and I'd love the alarm to be able to tie in with home automation but it seems that weakens any professional system, whereas if you bought amazon's ring system you might be able to tell Alexa to turn on the alarm.  There is an app on the and Alexa has a skill for it.  But nothing happens.  Probably america only.  

On the app, its alarm.com and localised to the company.  Can arm and disarm from the phone.  It can tell you when windows are opened that arent normally opened.  Can set indivual pin codes for each person you give the alarm code to so you can see log who's come and gone, cleaner, student etc.  

Works well for us.


----------



## peteb (3 Jun 2020)

Re: CCTV again i thought about it but wasnt prepared to drop 2k or so again for a system.  In the end i got a Ring pro doorbell and I have two ring-stick up battery cams to mount over the back door and to the side of the housee.  About 400 including installation and then 100 a year for the recordings to the cloud.


----------



## lledlledlled (3 Jun 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Zenith
> 
> That is a very good checklist.
> 
> ...



I would trust the reliability of a wired system over a wireless system. 
Also, although maybe not as important, the wireless contacts (which will be stuck to your windows and doors) are usually significantly larger in size than the wired versions. 

Any decent installer will be able to hide alarm cables behind coving etc., although it depends on the house really.


----------



## lledlledlled (3 Jun 2020)

Leo said:


> Agreed, this can be a great money maker for some.
> 
> When hiring an installer, tell them you want the engineer code for the system, and tell them what you want it set to. None of them will give it to you after the fact as they re-use codes so they don't have to remember codes for all installations. With the engineer code you can disable the tamper alarm to replace batteries.



Good point. I know of at least one installer who uses the same engineer code for every alarm he fits!


----------



## lledlledlled (3 Jun 2020)

Zenith63 said:


> Not sure what you're looking for in an alarm, but I had one put in last year that is connected to the Internet which I would highly recommend.  You have an app on your phone to enable/disable it, you get alerted to your phone if it goes off and can even see which sensors have been triggered and can disable a particular sensor if you think it might be faulty.  It also came with keyfobs for your keyring that you just swipe in front of the keypad to enable/disable without having to enter a code.  The system is the Risco LightSys2.
> 
> €900 including VAT for hardware (new bell box, alarm control panel, keypad, x2 keyfobs and 10 window sensors) and installation.  I don't have it monitored by a third party because it alerts to my/wife's phone, so there is no on-going charge.



I don't think i'd like a keyfob. Too high a risk if you lost your keys or they were stolen.


----------



## Familyman77 (3 Jun 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> What is the advantage of CCTV?
> 
> Is it to identify the burglars in the event of a burglary?
> 
> ...


 
I would imagine the CCTV would keep would be a good deterrent.  With alarms the would be burglar would still approach the house to see how its alarmed etc and could find opportunity in the garden etc. With cameras , especially with one in view I would think it would keep them away from the house altogether


----------



## Familyman77 (3 Jun 2020)

I went the CCTV option btw


----------



## KoolKid (3 Jun 2020)

Hi Brendan

There are some companies that will take over the Simon panels & monitor them for you. But they would probably need to change out the GSM thats programmed into PW. There are also some companies that would reconfigure this system to call you directly.
The other side of it is this is a very old system & lots of it would be end of life equipment anyway.
If you are looking at changing you would open up the options of self monitoring & apps. 
Some systems like HKC charge a monthly or annual charge to us their apps. Others, like GSD ,Vanderbilt & Risco are free to use once set up.
Shopping around if going down this road would be your best option. Get some surveys and around 3 quotes from local companies. They will tend to be more competitive & give much better service also.
Beware of the cheep offers that appear too good to be true they are.! Its like getting a free phone ,it has to be paid for along the way with you tied into contracts or systems locked down.


----------



## Leo (4 Jun 2020)

KoolKid said:


> Some systems like HKC charge a monthly or annual charge to us their apps. Others, like GSD ,Vanderbilt & Risco are free to use once set up.



What do you think are the best systems on the market here for self-monitoring if you don't want HKC's ongoing charge?


----------



## DK123 (19 Apr 2022)

Renewing my house insurance and will get 10% off i fit a burgalar alarm. this is 45 euros or 450 euros over 10 years .I am senior citizen and not to tech minded. This should help offset the cost of installation.I am not interested in cameras as i think all the are good for i watching your house on camera being burgalised afterwards and they are a waste of money.Keep it as simple as possible [K.I.S.S.]with a good loud alarm plus a once off installation cost and no ongoing costs for batteries,maintainance in my humble opinion. What did you finally opt for Brendan?


----------



## michaelm (19 Apr 2022)

You should check the T&Cs re the 10% discount.  It might state that it must be serviced yearly by a particular company (from a set list) and that if you are burgled while the alarm is off you may not be covered.  I always forgo the 10% discount.


----------



## gipimann (19 Apr 2022)

When I had my alarm system replaced a few years ago, the installer told me that some insurance companies required a monitored alarm system (not self-monitored via an app) to give a discount. I haven't availed of the discount, as I didn't renew the monitoring after year 1.


----------



## Leo (19 Apr 2022)

DK123 said:


> Renewing my house insurance and will get 10% off i fit a burgalar alarm.


As above, beware the T&Cs, not alone must the alarm be installed to the relevent standard, it must be serviced annually by a PSA registered supplier, and claims can be denied if the system wasn't armed.



DK123 said:


> I am not interested in cameras as i think all the are good for i watching your house on camera being burgalised afterwards and they are a waste of money.


Talk to your local community Garda, they often state that cameras are a more effective deterent than just an alarm.


----------



## noproblem (19 Apr 2022)

I know a few house owners who have fitted dummy alarm boxes. Have no idea if they deter burglars or not, but their properties have never been broken into.


----------



## fayf (19 Apr 2022)

I got a HKC Quantum wireless alarm, i got the add on monitoring which sends messages and app etc, last year, it was €67 a year, for the gsm sim monitoring service.


----------



## Baby boomer (20 Apr 2022)

@Brendan Burgess Just wondering if you got a new alarm and what system you went for?


----------

